# OVH stops taking orders, everything is "sold out"..



## wlanboy (Sep 18, 2013)

It was about time that they change something.



> So even if we do not have 10,000 servers loans
> be delivered (all lines combined together and all DCs)
> so we decided to make a "sold out" on all
> offers dedicated servers in France, subsidiaries in Europe
> ...


First thought:
If you have too many orders - raise the price tag.

Second thought:
Looking forward to the extinction of some OVH based vps providers.
Maybe a black market for OVH servers raise.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Sep 18, 2013)

I agree with your thoughts, I think you need to be very brave to have ever offered any VPS service from OVH to start with


----------



## drmike (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello OVH, welcome to the low end pricing plague.   Same mess VPS industry has been dealing with for years.

I think OVH ran out of free France and EU handouts and now is stuck with reality time + orders they can't fulfill from customers who jumped from much costlier services to the loss leaders.

OVH did this to themselves though. The 3 euro server... what were they thinking?


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 18, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> OVH did this to themselves though. The 3 euro server... what were they thinking?


They did not think about it.

Why would anyone want to buy a 100Mbps unmetered port for 3€ a month? *facepalm*

Of course a lot of people want to have that port including some sort of attached Atom based server.


----------



## drmike (Sep 18, 2013)

These things happen sometimes with crazy marcom folks left unattended.  But I don't think that group of midoers is to blame on this one.

Make promos like that 3€ for new customers only and limit one.


----------



## Echelon (Sep 18, 2013)

There's not anything particularly wrong with offering anything out of OVH's locations, as long as you're putting a lot of sound thought, and have a feasible contingency plan in place in case things go sour.

On the other hand, it doesn't help things along when a majority of summer hosts run over there since the pricepoint is low, so they figure their parents' will not notice the charges on the credit card bill when it comes in.

I've personally pushed forward within the week on launching KVM-based VPSes out of Beauharnois, mainly because I've found their coverage of Ontario and the east coast to be ample for most uses. That being said, I pretty well wouldn't touch their other locations with a 10 foot pole. (Yes, I'm aware I'd need a longer pole to reach across the 'pond'.)

*shrug* I feel confident enough putting myself on the line and offering services from BHS.


----------



## raindog308 (Sep 18, 2013)

I've paid 14.99E per month since forever for one of their Kimsufis in France (2GB RAM, 1TB disk, Atom proc).  It's always been exactly what I expected it to be.

The network is good enough for my needs but spotty and inconsistent...sometimes I can rip down 10Mbps to my house...then suddenly it'll be 200Kbps for a few minutes,  

I wouldn't dream of offering any kind of service to others on it because you'll get very slow support from OVH.  Tickets are easily 24 hours.  For me, I don't care...as a provider...never in a million years.


----------



## Lee (Sep 18, 2013)

AnthonySmith said:


> I agree with your thoughts, I think you need to be very brave to have ever offered any VPS service from OVH to start with


To be fair I have seen a few do it and still are.  Minivps were heavily into OVH at one time before they changed the IP pricing and I can't remember much if in fact any negatives from when they did.  

The real issue with OVH when it comes down to it is having the right contacts and picking up the phone rather than doing what most people do these days and raise a ticket, wait 5 minutes, post on WHT about being scammed and so on.

The Kimsufi range is probably a little different though, they don't really care much for supporting those boxes and I probably would not either but they are upfront about telling you that.

It;s a bit like Hetzner, people complain about their support all the time but I never have any issues with them.


----------



## drmike (Sep 18, 2013)

OVH's network really has impressed me in Canada and to the States.  The throughput issues, curious who else is seeing those bursts and fits?

@W1H-Lee, hit the issue head on.   Support is usually a cost uptick for responsiveness.  If you buy the bargain line with bargain pricing, it isn't a provider level product --- regardless of how many drives and addons you buy.  OVH knows this and prices accordingly.

That should function as a warning to future hosts lured by price alone.   Get the proper support and beefy machine and compare apples-to-apples.  

Same problem is common source of provider and end customer sorrow.


----------



## Echelon (Sep 18, 2013)

I've dealt with their support on a multitude of occasions and they've been quite helpful as of yet. Whether raising a ticket or picking up the phone and calling their support line, they've been quick on the uptake so far for my needs.

I've even had them resolve some routing issues with peering @ TorIX without trouble, which usually becomes a lot of long winded arguments with most providers who insist there's not anything that can be done.


----------



## Tyler.S (Sep 19, 2013)

I have heard mixed stories when it comes to their "support", some rave nothing but good things, and a lot of "they attached the rescue system and told me I had an hour". Price means nothing when the support just isn't there. I have looked at the prices and have even considered looking at them for EU services, but I just cannot excuse the lack of support and the horror stories. Whether they are 1 out of 100 customers, I just cannot take that risk of being that 1 person that month.


----------



## drmike (Sep 19, 2013)

The OVH customer support debugging is to determine really what the customer subscribed to.  Support guarantees on the cheap/non business stuff is long.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 21, 2013)

Tyler.S said:


> I have heard mixed stories when it comes to their "support", some rave nothing but good things, and a lot of "they attached the rescue system and told me I had an hour". Price means nothing when the support just isn't there.


If you pay enough you do have good support.

That's the reason why they sell "premium support" as an addon.


----------



## Francisco (Sep 21, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> If you pay enough you do have good support.
> 
> That's the reason why they sell "premium support" as an addon.


Leaseweb does the same. The standard LW support was pretty terrible when I was there (72 hour reinstalls were common) but you can pay top dollar and get crazy fast turn arounds on things.

I only ever had IRC leafs with them when I was spending a lot of time/money on my IRC network.

Francisco


----------



## maounique (Sep 22, 2013)

I never had issues with their support regarding response time. The problems were with what those ppl assumed.

First, you are romanian, you are a fraud/abuser.

Second, there is no recourse to 1, even with proof, and itis quite hard at times to prove you are innocent..

Third, 1 applies to other people too, including Uncle Sal, he is Italian, therefore a fraud too.

Fourth, all decisions are final. Their automated watchdog thinks it was a DDoS, then it is a DDoS. Nobody will ever look into it, even for old customers and if you are a romanian, not even rescue mode for you.

That is from personal experience, but there were many horror stories from many people, some of them reputable. You have the impression they are not even reading tickets since at times they reply out of context with prefabricated stuff or 2 words basically saying it is your fault or they dont care or both.

That being said, there are people without problems for years, just that I dont feel lucky enough anymore to give them anything more than 3-4 Eur for a bottom of the line KS.


----------



## kaniini (Sep 22, 2013)

AnthonySmith said:


> I agree with your thoughts, I think you need to be very brave to have ever offered any VPS service from OVH to start with


We used OVH for our prototyping phase.  It worked out, and we would have kept their services but their hardware was not really in my opinion reliable enough.  We had over 20 HDD failures across all of our nodes at OVH.


----------



## drmike (Sep 22, 2013)

kaniini said:


> We had over 20 HDD failures across all of our nodes at OVH.


Ouchie!  What sort of period of time was this and what sort of overall drive failure percentage.  Wondering if the infamous bad batch or something much larger.


----------



## willie (Sep 29, 2013)

OVH now has its KS1 and KS2 plans available again in Canada.  They have revamped the plans a bit, sort of a lateral change, but I personally liked the old plans better.  I've had a KS1 for about 8 months now and an SP1 (old version) for 4 or 5 months, no hardware problems with either so far, just a few billing snags.  Tech support response is kind of variable.


----------



## rds100 (Sep 29, 2013)

Well, the KS1 and KS2 plans offered in Canada seem very reasonable. Nothing like 3EUR/month


----------



## blergh (Oct 1, 2013)

Anyone else noticed a higher fee for your "normal" 10€ kimsufi's? I noticed that mine now renews at 43€ instead of the old 35-36€ for 3 months.


----------



## rds100 (Oct 1, 2013)

The now mandatory DDoS protection should add about 1EUR per month i think? But your increase seems to be larger than this.


----------

